# Show us your home bar/bottle collection!



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

After the popularity of the 'Show us your humidor/coolerdor/wineador/tobacco cellar' thread, I thought it might be a good idea for all of us to post pictures of our wine/liquor cellars, where and how we store/display them bottles!

Will post pics as soon as I have some!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't have a bar but i do have a cabinet where i keep my booze.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice first pic...this thread could really get interesting...


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Nice first pic...this thread could really get interesting...


I hope so!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's mine...










*SIKE! Hey, I had to put something here to get this going for these guys...and we all love p0rn!*

.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> *SIKE! Hey, I had to put something here to get this going for these guys...and we all love p0rn!*
> 
> .


Oh my! :clap2:


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

The cellar:










The cliche globe:










The glassware (Riedel):


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine is boring, the only thing I regularly stock is Hendricks Gin, Glenlivet 12, and St Germaine Elderflower Liquer.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome "stash" Shane!!! 

Now, why can't you live in East Texas???


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Bump* for Shawn..._come on fellers_, I know there are some nice "collections" out there...or even your "bar"???


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is my bar in my basement. Nothing too crazy like others posted but it's a great place to sit back and relax when the boys come over. My wine collection is stored in coolers just like my cigars so no pics of that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Here is my bar in my basement. Nothing too crazy like others posted but it's a great place to sit back and relax when the boys come over. My wine collection is stored in coolers just like my cigars so no pics of that.


Very Nice Jeff!
You got class bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nod:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

!LOL! Thanks Tony. Is that because I'm a Broncos fan?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> !LOL! Thanks Tony. Is that because I'm a Broncos fan?


I just call em the way i see em you smoke the best cigars you take the best trips{Cuba} and you got a great bar!:nod:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just call em the way i see em you smoke the best cigars you take the best trips{Cuba} and you got a great bar!:nod:


Would be awesome if you could join me one day to Cuba Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Would be awesome if you could join me one day to Cuba Tony.


I can i just gotta get off my butt and do it!
I don't care about the legality issues life's to short!
It is on my bucket list maybe one day my brother we shall meet there!
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I can i just gotta get off my butt and do it!
> I don't care about the legality issues life's to short!
> It is on my bucket list maybe one day my brother we shall meet there!
> :nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


How does the end of Nov sound? 

PS, to the OP, sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> How does the end of Nov sound?
> 
> PS, to the OP, sorry for the threadjack.


I also apologize for the thread jack!
:yield::yield::yield::yield::yield:

Its tough with the kids in school but not impossible!
Its the economy that's more of an issue!
I'll let you know you go every year so if not this one for sure the next!
Thanks Jeff you are a great BOTL!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff, totally awesome bar you have there! Gives me great ideas! I think I like all of the cigar boxes on the counter top just as much!

You're in business there!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

At first I was thinking posting a pick of what I have is a good way of saying come burgle me . Then I realized I have nothing compared to you folks. But alas I don't think I can post pics yet.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

At least if anyone from _here_ "robs" anyone...there is a legitimate trail of all who have visited this (or any web page for that matter) thread!

Also, most folks here (as in myself) carry guns! ~true that!

You can post pics soon _Ben!_


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

At first I was thinking posting a pic of what I have is a good way of saying come burgle me . Then I realized I have nothing compared to you folks. But alas I don't think I can post pics yet.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

noone wants to see my half finished project (been half finished for 3 years now..... maybe i underestimated the cost by just a little)


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> noone wants to see my half finished project (been half finished for 3 years now..... maybe i underestimated the cost by just a little)


Yes we do. Then when I want to start a project I can show it to my wife and promise her it won't take 3 years


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

quo155 said:


> At least if anyone from _here_ "robs" anyone...there is a legitimate trail of all who have visited this (or any web page for that matter) thread!
> 
> Also, most folks here (as in myself) carry guns! ~true that!
> 
> You can post pics soon _Ben!_


Yeah I'm starting to see the link between cigar smokers and guns!

Sorry about the double post above my iPhone is acting up.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

kapathy said:


> noone wants to see my half finished project (been half finished for 3 years now..... maybe i underestimated the cost by just a little)


Come on Kevin...SHOW US! Maybe it will light a fire under your rear to get 'er done..._and we need someone to make fun of_...I mean to inspire us!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok ok ok pics in the am ..... camera is MIA at the moment ..... its functional just not pretty ..... ill give you some advice don't use a ton of angles for a bar desigm. O should have made mine with more 90's rather than 45's looks cool buy complicated everything


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok found the camera.....

how the bar usually stands



a top view to show my silly angles



and what the bartop will be...if i can figure out how to cut the glass tile. I have a wet saw but a terrible blade



i used to be able to smoke down there but no ceiling in the basement plus a plank sub floor equaled a not so happy wife.... she didnt banish me but i knew it was in my best interest to move to the garage. i guess sometimes you have to pick your battles.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome pics Kevin...looks like a great LOUNGE!

Now, get on the ball and get that sucker completed! And, start with a ceiling so you can smoke in there brother!!!

Looks good!


----------

